# Sunglow Explanation?



## saximus (May 1, 2013)

I've asked this before and never received a response. So maybe third in my own thread will be the charm. 
It is my understanding that a sunglow is a caramel albino. However, I still don't really understand why this produces something different. Since albino snakes are actually amelanistic (thank you to those who have cleared that up recently), wouldn't that override the hypomelanism? So a caramel albino (aka hypomelanistic amelanistic) should technically just look like a regular albino?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 1, 2013)

Its been proven in many other species of pythons that separate traits for colour and pattern act independently to each other. This is how various morphs combinations create different coloured albinos. etc like a Sunglow. Easiest way to look at it is. A sunglow is a albino version of a hypo. Then a normal albino is just a albino version of a normal, or albino hypo and albino normal. A albino hyper may be all orange and a axanthic albino hyper may be all fluro pink to lavender . lol I am only guessing ...... It may sound logical to some that a python showing the albino and a hyper traits would cancel out each other . ie because one removes the melanin and the other increases it. But with each individual colour trait they act separately to each other creating many different colours phases .


----------



## Marzzy (May 1, 2013)

Isn't a Sunglow a carmel het albino x albino ?

From what I've heard there suppose to look like a hypo but albino...... Same as Jungle Freak said hard to imagine the difference between a normal albino though. Hopefully someone has pictures ??? 

Still reading about this cra*... If only you could download genetics and mutations 101 into your brain.


----------



## junglepython2 (May 1, 2013)

Sax, I think you will find that the caramel gene not only reduces melanin which as you correctly point out will be cancelled out by an albino. But it may well increase the yellow pigments which are unaffected by the albino trait. So when you combine amelanism with increased yellow you get a sunglow.


----------



## RedFox (May 1, 2013)

I was under the impression that the only visual diffference is that a sunglow has greater contrast between the white and yellow??? Now I'm just confused.


----------



## jinjajoe (May 1, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> Sax, I think you will find that the caramel gene not only reduces melanin which as you correctly point out will be cancelled out by an albino. But it may well increase the yellow pigments which are unaffected by the albino trait. So when you combine amelanism with increased yellow you get a sunglow.



No other comments needed..... spot on.


----------



## Barrett (May 2, 2013)

So is the picture of the albino on the last page of http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...on-42/morph-morelia-milkshakes-162677/page/14 a sunglow? It looks pretty damn awesome.


----------



## bohdi13 (May 2, 2013)

from what i know off the top of my head and what i have read;
it is a double homozygous animal that is Amelanistic but has the genetic mutation caramel trait. caramel meaning there is an increased amount of yellow skin pigment called axanthins, when putting the two mutations together it leaves you with an animal that is Amelanistic meaning there is no melanin(black skin pigment) and increased amount of axanthins.


----------



## bohdi13 (May 2, 2013)

just looking at pictures and videos of the camparison of sunglow to albino, doesn't make sense to me... it doesn't look like sunglows have increased axathins more like increased pheomelanin (pink-red skin pigment) they seem to have a darker orange instead of a yellow pattern. just something i thought i would add: to produce a sunglow you breed a hypomelanistic specimen to an Amelanistic specimen leaving you with double heterozygous offspring which you breed with the Amelanistic parent to produce a Sunglow


----------



## Dippy (May 2, 2013)

I can't imagine that a fully grown Sunglow will look that different from a normal Albino, But at the same time I do believe it's a nessescary step towards Moonglow. Has anyone seen these guys in the boa's? Their stunning.


----------



## phatty (May 2, 2013)

dont know if i can post this but i found this site dont know it if works for aussie pythons tho 
Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## CHONDROS (May 2, 2013)

here u go guys a 2 and half year old caramel albino and a hatchling from last year


----------



## saximus (May 2, 2013)

CHONDROS said:


> here u go guys a 2 and half year old caramel albino and a hatchling from last year



Hey mate, I was hoping you'd respond. Looking at these photos, I don't see a lot of difference between that and your "Coastal Albinos" in your other thread. Is it just the slightly better contrast between the orange and yellow or is there a really big difference in person?


----------



## bohdi13 (May 3, 2013)

wow, that's awesome 'CHONDROS' very different comparison in those two compared to the comparison between albino and sunglow boas or ball pythons.


----------



## kwaka (May 3, 2013)

phatty said:


> dont know if i can post this but i found this site dont know it if works for aussie pythons tho
> Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons



Holy snappin' duck's feet!!! Use the list just to see the variety of colours being bred (yes, I know, bigger market, more people, may be one offs with cool names, yada yada), but a very impressive amount of morphs.


----------



## DarkApe (May 3, 2013)

Barrett said:


> So is the picture of the albino on the last page of http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...on-42/morph-morelia-milkshakes-162677/page/14 a sunglow? It looks pretty damn awesome.



Thats an albino Jag mate


----------



## Barrett (May 3, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> Thats an albino Jag mate


Well, then you have one fine albino jag


----------



## DarkApe (May 4, 2013)

yeah i can't wait to put a sunglow over a albino jag.


----------

